# Kinek mondjam el a bánatom?



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know the meaning of this title of a song by Péter Máté.

Kinek mondjam el a bánatom?

Greetings
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello CarlitosMS,

It could be translated as: To whom/Who should I tell about my sorrow?


----------



## CarlitosMS

Thank you very much, but I don't know what does the particle "el" mean in this case, since I'm not fluent in Hungarian.
Greetings
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Zsanna

Sorry, I didn't realise it was a question...
*
El *is a preverb that is not translatable in this case because it isn't there in its original meaning ("away") but has a sort of perfectioning function for the verb (here: _mond_). Mond (= tell) denotes just the action itself (it can be executed with/without anybody listening or with/without any particular topic or aim), elmond is more specific: to tell about something to somebody, you have a listener there and a particular topic you want to communicate.

The preverb here is "cut off" from the verb and placed after it because of the sentence being a question and therefore changing the emphasis, etc. (So it does not change anything of the meaning explained above.)


----------

